
Realm React Native 1.0: Powerful Object Database Meets the Realm Mobile Platform - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/realm-react-native-1-0/
======
jinjin2
Awesome! Now the question is when the node.js version with sync becomes
generally available? We would really like to be able to use it to back our
websites as well as our mobile apps.

~~~
andkon
I feel you. Right now, we do have a node.js client that works with synced
Realms, but it's only currently available to Pro and Enterprise customers.
We're still exploring the best way to open up server-side coding to our
Developer Edition users, but keep an eye out.

Also, as a point of clarification — when you say "back our websites," do you
mean you'd like to run a node.js webapp with Realm as the data store?

~~~
jinjin2
Yes, it would remove a lot of complexity for us if we could use the same data
store for both our mobile apps and websites, and with the node.js version of
realm it seems almost possible (except we need sync to be able to access the
same data on our webservers).

